
The 3 most important things I learned from Google (part 1) - mattyb
http://googler13.blogspot.com/2011/01/3-most-important-things-i-learned-from.html
======
atgm
The biggest grudge I have against Google is that their support is absolutely
terrible. I have been unable to use AdWords for over half a decade; I have
been unable to create a blog at Blogspot for a few weeks now. Their support is
useless, the help pages are often irrelevant and lead to dead or equally
irrelevant pages, and it seems impossible to get a human support agent to
actually talk to.

The up shot? When I run into some kind of problem, that's a Google service I
can no longer use.

